# Am I close on this estimate? (google earth map)



## dschmaus (Oct 27, 2006)

This is a tire store in my area. It looks like about 1 hour work of work to clear at 2-4" I'm thinking $150. + Salt Anyone think I am way off?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks like a nice lot to push. I would say you should be right in the ball park of what it would take. Maybe add $50 for 6 inches and add $100 more for anything over 10 up to 14 inches. Any thing more i would switch to a hourly rate added on to the $250.oo for 10. 

Not sure what salt charge is around you but I would say maybe maybe $75-100 a shot. 

Make sure you get what they want. Being a tire store they may want it cleared for foot traffic at all times so make sure they understand each trip is a charge. If you do it during the day also make sure they understand you must come back at night to do clean up.


----------



## dschmaus (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks Reaper. That was the kind of info I was fishing for..


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds good to me too watch for the cars to add up and your usual place for pushing it all will change thou. :salute: Good luck


----------



## dschmaus (Oct 27, 2006)

I am actually bidding four of these for next year. Here is my preliminary quote for one of my locations. Any feedback would be welcomed.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*low bid*

Ideally, guys from you Ohio can only answer that bid question for you...each area is different. I know just looking at that I felt your salt bid is way too low. If you are only asking 150 a push ask the same for the salt. How are you spreading it?? Additionally are you responsible for any slip and falls in the parking lot? If you are assuming all that liability you need to make $$ cover the high cost of your insurance. I usually charged for my second category 1.5 X the first...and so on. So 150 +75=225 for the next would be 350...etc ..For the larger amount why do it per hour? What if you are very efficient at plowing.. you basically are going to limit your potential earnings. The better you become at clearing a lot, the less money you make..Just something to think about. Just my 2 cents hopefully it helps...Good luck, Jack


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks real nice. Just a seat of the pants. I never put any "per hour" in a quote. Sort of lets the customer see too much of your business, as in "how much an hour is he making"? You also told your customer that for 2-4 inches it only will take you an hour to clear. I would leave that info out and just charge more for over 12" and over say 16"

Just my two cents

Keep up the good work.


----------



## dschmaus (Oct 27, 2006)

Yea you are right. I am going to adjust to $150 $225 $340 $500 and salt to $135

Do I need anything in there for a rare 20" of snow?? Not only for a price but what about using a front loader to move it?? just curious


----------



## dschmaus (Oct 27, 2006)

ThisIsMe;340530 said:


> Looks real nice. Just a seat of the pants. I never put any "per hour" in a quote. Sort of lets the customer see too much of your business, as in "how much an hour is he making"? You also told your customer that for 2-4 inches it only will take you an hour to clear. I would leave that info out and just charge more for over 12" and over say 16"
> 
> Just my two cents
> 
> Keep up the good work.


You must of just posted before me.. so if 12" is $500 Should 16"+ be $750? or more


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

dschmaus;340538 said:


> Yea you are right. I am going to adjust to $150 $225 $340 $500 and salt to $135
> 
> Do I need anything in there for a rare 20" of snow?? Not only for a price but what about using a front loader to move it?? just curious


My thoughts. Large snow is rare. Customer will see that price and think "it will not happen often", prime for profit. Look at the lot and see if you have enough room for that much snow, or will you need more equipment for that, then determine the price from the extra gear you think you will need.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

dschmaus;340542 said:


> You must of just posted before me.. so if 12" is $500 Should 16"+ be $750? or more


Not sure of pricing in your area, but like the previous poster said, increment by 1.5 times, if that works. For say 16 inches you can bump it some more. Could be that you need extra time or equipment to move the banks, or at least that is the explanation you can tell your customer.


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

" I never put any "per hour" in a quote. Sort of lets the customer see too much of your business, as in "how much an hour is he making"? You also told your customer that for 2-4 inches it only will take you an hour to clear. I would leave that info out and just charge more for over 12" and over say 16""


I disagree with this comment, but that doesn't make me right, only my opinion. My reasoning for putting an hourly rate into bids is that it covers my butt in the rare 12+ inch storms (what if we get 24" and my quote says a price for up to 18" - then what?) You have to put an hourly rate. I, however, put that rate in the fine print not with the other prices. You have a very professional looking quote. Good work.


----------



## dschmaus (Oct 27, 2006)

I would think I would never use a 12" rate. They would want it done at lets say around 5 or so inches then I would come back and do it again when it finished snowing. So you are looking at a 5-8" @ 175.00 twice right?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

lawnMaster5000;340661 said:


> " I never put any "per hour" in a quote. Sort of lets the customer see too much of your business, as in "how much an hour is he making"? You also told your customer that for 2-4 inches it only will take you an hour to clear. I would leave that info out and just charge more for over 12" and over say 16""
> 
> I disagree with this comment, but that doesn't make me right, only my opinion. My reasoning for putting an hourly rate into bids is that it covers my butt in the rare 12+ inch storms (what if we get 24" and my quote says a price for up to 18" - then what?) You have to put an hourly rate. I, however, put that rate in the fine print not with the other prices. You have a very professional looking quote. Good work.


Great thing about this place we can agree to disagree, but still see how others work. 

Why not just put quotes for over 18". Seeing that it is rare a prime time for profits, as it is not expected.

Plus it also leaves the door open for dispute. I could see the customer out timing you for a large say a 18+ inch storm. Which in turn could backfire on you.

I guess you could almost take it to the extreme and do the smaller pushes at cost and rake in the dough during larger storms. Not an uncommon business model. Look at the computer printer market. All printers are sold at cost or below cost and the profit is made on the consumables. That $30+ ink cartridge actually only costs the manufacture about 50 cents to $1.50 to make.

Just my opinion and I respect yours.

Chris


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Your contract needs serious help!
You are removing all the snow from driveways and sidewalks each time it snows.

Thats going to cost a lot more then what your charging, unless you are just plowing snow each time. (Get rid of the word Removal and change it to Plow or Plowing)

Thats just to start, I think you need to get a look at some other contracts, before you use yours.

Scott


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Lawns & More;340671 said:


> Your contract needs serious help!


What contract? It says proposal right there on the top. I can see it.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*another thought*

Just have two prices, tigger-6", and 6"+. Your going to be plowing with the storm, and you are charging per trip so if its an 18" storm you'll have at least 3 trips in it anyway. The big ones rarely happen and sometimes too much detail can make a customer balk at the contract.

Add in a line that states if no more room is availible, loader/hualing services will have to be hired out at a rate and time frame that is to be determined when needed.

I would also say that salt will be applied anytime there is precip and the temp is below 32* and looks to remain so. Price salt like plowing, I try to make $120 per hour so if it takes you 20 minutes to salt the lot charge $40 + salt so say

2"-6"------- $110
6.01"+----- $195
Salting----- $90

obviously pricing is regional, and is based on amount of snow falls. the more snow you get the less you get to charge, the fewer you get the more you get to charge. I plan on about 24, 2"+ plows and 1 6"+ plow.


----------



## dschmaus (Oct 27, 2006)

Grn Mtn;340692 said:


> Just have two prices, tigger-6", and 6"+. Your going to be plowing with the storm, and you are charging per trip so if its an 18" storm you'll have at least 3 trips in it anyway. The big ones rarely happen and sometimes too much detail can make a customer balk at the contract.
> 
> Add in a line that states if no more room is availible, loader/hualing services will have to be hired out at a rate and time frame that is to be determined when needed.
> 
> ...


I think you are right on.. Normally around here we get 2-4" snow around three times a season and usually one 6+ snow...


----------



## Ray48 (Dec 22, 2006)

To the guy doing the tire store dont give them too many options or they will pick your price apart .ray48


----------

